# Cossiga



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Cossiga: “Maroni dovrebbe fare quel che feci io quand’ero ministro dell’Interno. In primo luogo, lasciare perdere gli studenti dei licei, perchè pensi a cosa succederebbe se un ragazzino rimanesse ucciso o gravemente ferito... Lasciarli fare (gli universitari, ndr). Ritirare le forze di Polizia dalle strade e dalle Università, infiltrare il movimento con agenti provocatori pronti a tutto, e lasciare che per una decina di giorni i manifestanti devastino i negozi, diano fuoco alle macchine e mettano a ferro e fuoco le città. Dopo di che, forti del consenso popolare, il suono delle sirene delle ambulanze dovrà sovrastare quello delle auto di Polizia e Carabinieri. Nel senso che le forze dell’ordine non dovrebbero avere pietà e mandarli tutti in ospedale. Non arrestarli, che tanto poi i magistrati li rimetterebbero subito in libertà, ma picchiarli e picchiare anche quei docenti che li fomentano. Soprattutto i docenti. Non dico quelli anziani, certo, ma le maestre ragazzine sì... questa è la ricetta democratica: spegnere la fiamma prima che divampi l’incendio”.


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cossiga: “Maroni dovrebbe fare quel che feci io quand’ero ministro dell’Interno. In primo luogo, lasciare perdere gli studenti dei licei, perchè pensi a cosa succederebbe se un ragazzino rimanesse ucciso o gravemente ferito... Lasciarli fare (gli universitari, ndr). Ritirare le forze di Polizia dalle strade e dalle Università, infiltrare il movimento con agenti provocatori pronti a tutto, e lasciare che per una decina di giorni i manifestanti devastino i negozi, diano fuoco alle macchine e mettano a ferro e fuoco le città. Dopo di che, forti del consenso popolare, il suono delle sirene delle ambulanze dovrà sovrastare quello delle auto di Polizia e Carabinieri. Nel senso che le forze dell’ordine non dovrebbero avere pietà e mandarli tutti in ospedale. Non arrestarli, che tanto poi i magistrati li rimetterebbero subito in libertà, ma picchiarli e picchiare anche quei docenti che li fomentano. Soprattutto i docenti. Non dico quelli anziani, certo, ma le maestre ragazzine sì... questa è la ricetta democratica: spegnere la fiamma prima che divampi l’incendio”.


beh.. è quel che fecero anche ai tempi della "pantera". Una volta assistetti ad un'assemblea dov'erano presenti anche i docenti e scampai un pestaggio in piena regola per miracolo. Furono picchiati anche degli illustri e accreditati docenti e una mia compagna di corso incinta fu trascinata a terra per metri. Ricordi incancellabili.

(Naturalmente la notizia non uscì in nessun giornale nemmeno locale)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Un'intervista rilasciata dal senatore a vita getta nuove ombre sull'omicidio della giovane militante radicale il 12 maggio 1977. Depositati vari disegni di legge per istituire una Commissione parlamentare d'inchiesta

*Il 12 maggio 1977 fu uccisa da un colpo di pistola vagante la diciottenne Giorgiana Masi. Militante Radicale, mentre  partecipava ad una manifestazione* nonviolenta in occasione dell'anniversario della vittoria del referendum sul divorzio (altre persone furono ferite in modo grave). *A capo del Viminale allora c'era proprio Francesco Cossiga*, che negò in modo categorico che il proiettile vagante potesse essere stato sparato dalla Polizia, nonostante numerose foto e testimonianze inequivocabili abbiano successivamente portato all'identificazione di un poliziotto con tanto di nome e cognome, e immortalato mentre in borghese, vestito con una maglia a strisce, si era infiltrato nella manifestazione per fomentare i disordini
http://www.aprileonline.info/notizia.php?id=9584


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

ti giuro che mi hai (ha) fatto venire il vomito dalla rabbia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Oltretutto il "gladiatore" Cossiga (che ha fatto senatore a vita Andreotti dicendo pubblicamente che gli avrebbe dovuto essere riconoscente perché..lui sapeva perché...) avrebbe dovuto essersi accorto a cosa ha portato l'estremizzazione e la criminalizzazione di un movimento politico popolare.
Ma forse è proprio a quello che si voleva arrivare.
Del resto i giovani sono convinti che il '68 e gli anni '70 siano stati anni del terrorismo brigatista e basta.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

a me cossiga piace un casino!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oltretutto il "gladiatore" Cossiga (che ha fatto senatore a vita Andreotti dicendo pubblicamente che gli avrebbe dovuto essere riconoscente perché..lui sapeva perché...) avrebbe dovuto essersi accorto a cosa ha portato l'estremizzazione e la criminalizzazione di un movimento politico popolare.
> Ma forse è proprio a quello che si voleva arrivare.
> Del resto i giovani sono convinti che il '68 e gli anni '70 siano stati anni del terrorismo brigatista e basta.


non dimentichiamoci le alte figure del governo di quegli anni

ANDREOTTI G .   Presidente del Consiglio 
COSSIGA F .             Ministro degli Interni 
FANFANI A .             Presidente del Senato 
INGRAO P.               Presidente della Camera 
MALFATTI                Ministro Pubblica Istruzione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me cossiga piace un casino!!!


 L'hai letto?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'hai letto?


non è nuovo ad esternazioni cazzute.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è nuovo ad esternazioni cazzute.


 Più che cazzute questa mi sembra davvero inquietante (anche se io mi salverei dalle manganellate perché sono vecchia...)


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più che cazzute questa mi sembra davvero inquietante (anche se io mi salverei dalle manganellate perché sono vecchia...)


fossi in te non ne sarei così sicura.. un mio docente che doveva avere all'epoca sui 65 anni ne uscì con delle costole rotte..

bon, ora vado, 'notte a tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> fossi in te non ne sarei così sicura.. un mio docente che doveva avere all'epoca sui 65 anni ne uscì con delle costole rotte..
> 
> bon, ora vado, 'notte a tutti


Vedremo se dopo il 30 sarò tutta intera...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Notte cara...riposa...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non dimentichiamoci le alte figure del governo di quegli anni
> 
> ANDREOTTI G.   Presidente del Consiglio
> COSSIGA F.             Ministro degli Interni
> ...


beh, tutta gente di primo pelo nuova in politica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









sinceramente, certe volte nn capisco se cossiga c'è o ci fa... oddio, so che quello che dice è vero, ma nn ci voglio credere...


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> beh, tutta gente di primo pelo nuova in politica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magari parlasse finalmente, lui sa tanto e troppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non dimentichiamo il caso Moro  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Gli anni 70 sono stati terribili

alcune foto della brava polizia sul caso Masi

http://caparossa.noblogs.org/post/2007/05/11/giorgiana-masi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Magari parlasse finalmente, lui sa tanto e troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In riferimento al caso Masi, l'anno scorso Cossiga ha detto che lui sa cosa è successo, ma non lo dice perché è segreto di stato...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

'sti segreti di stato nascondono tanta di quella me r da che purtroppo nn scopriremo mai...


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In riferimento al caso Masi, l'anno scorso Cossiga ha detto che lui sa cosa è successo, ma non lo dice* perché è segreto di stato... *


maggiore loro, se parlasse lui sarebbe il primo a finire in galera


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> 'sti segreti di stato nascondono tanta di quella me r da che purtroppo nn scopriremo mai...


accade tutt'oggi quando non vogliono dare resocondo di certi fatti ... il caso Sgrena/Calipori la moglie ha rifiutato la medaglia a merito ... il caso Ilaria Alpi e Miran Hrovatin etc etc etc la lista e' troppo lunga


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> accade tutt'oggi quando non vogliono dare resocondo di certi fatti ... il caso Sgrena/Calipori la moglie ha rifiutato la medaglia a merito ... il caso Ilaria Alpi e Miran Hrovatin etc etc etc la lista e' troppo lunga


e non dimenticare il bipartisan caso abu omar...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Dopo quel che è accaduto negli anni '70 nulla mi potrà più sorprendere...


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> e non dimenticare il bipartisan caso abu omar...


Esatto! Son troppe le cose che nascondono



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dopo quel che è accaduto negli anni '70 nulla mi potrà più sorprendere...


Persa io c'ho paura, sono molto preoccupata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la vedo brutta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Esatto! Son troppe le cose che nascondono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anch'io


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2008)

Stanno impazzendo tutti.
Ma come si fa a fare certe dichiarazioni?
E questo sarebbe un ex Presidente della Repubblica nonchè senatore a vita?


----------



## Old alesera (25 Ottobre 2008)

*che schifo*

........che paese siamo diventati........


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2008)

cossiga conosce veramente parecchie verità scomode e quello che lo rende insopportabile è l'atteggiamento furbino del sotutto manonvelodico, se volessi potrei ma non voglio, forse chissà....
a parte il fatto che mi pare partito per la tangente con quella logorrea irrefrenabile a prescindere anche su pettegolezzi futili.
ma da uno che annulla un matrimonio durato una vita  dal quale sono nati dei figli dichiarandolo un errore cosa ci si può aspettare.(e da quelli che glielo hanno annullato ....)


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> cossiga conosce veramente parecchie verità scomode e quello che lo rende insopportabile è l'atteggiamento furbino del sotutto manonvelodico, se volessi potrei ma non voglio, forse chissà....
> a parte il fatto che mi pare partito per la tangente con quella logorrea irrefrenabile a prescindere anche su pettegolezzi futili.
> ma da uno che annulla un matrimonio durato una vita dal quale sono nati dei figli dichiarandolo un errore cosa ci si può aspettare.(e da quelli che glielo hanno annullato ....)


La situazione del nostro Paese non è affatto semplice, non è possibile parlare solo per dare aria alla bocca senza rendersi conto di quali ripercussioni certe affermazioni possono avere, lo trovo infantile.
Ma c'è un uomo politico in questo momento capace di tranquillizzare descrivendo la realtà in maniera lucida e prospettando delle soluzioni concrete?


----------



## Old alesera (25 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> La situazione del nostro Paese non è affatto semplice, non è possibile parlare solo per dare aria alla bocca senza rendersi conto di quali ripercussioni certe affermazioni possono avere, lo trovo infantile.
> Ma c'è un uomo politico in questo momento capace di tranquillizzare descrivendo la realtà in maniera lucida e prospettando delle soluzioni concrete?


 

ioi trovo una melma totale


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2008)

*appunto*



Giusy ha detto:


> La situazione del nostro Paese non è affatto semplice, non è possibile parlare solo per dare aria alla bocca senza rendersi conto di quali ripercussioni certe affermazioni possono avere, lo trovo infantile.
> Ma c'è un uomo politico in questo momento capace di tranquillizzare descrivendo la realtà in maniera lucida e prospettando delle soluzioni concrete?


Me lo sto chiedendo anch'io da un pezzo e non trovo proprio nessuno, neppure adattandomi...!!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Stanno impazzendo tutti.
> Ma come si fa a fare certe dichiarazioni?
> E questo sarebbe un ex Presidente della Repubblica nonchè senatore a vita?


 
La demenza senile colpisce anche ex presidenti e senatori eh....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La demenza senile colpisce anche ex presidenti e senatori eh....


 Ma ha fatto riferimento a quanto lui ha fatto come ministro dell'interno e allora non era in età senile!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Ottobre 2008)

*Cambia poco...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ha fatto riferimento a quanto lui ha fatto come ministro dell'interno e allora non era in età senile!


Oggi si può giurare che sia attendibile? Che ragioni lucidamente? Che non ami un pò troppo "colorare" quelle vicende per far quello che sa ma è meglio che non dica? Che le ricordi giuste?


----------



## Iris (29 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cossiga: “Maroni dovrebbe fare quel che feci io quand’ero ministro dell’Interno. In primo luogo, lasciare perdere gli studenti dei licei, perchè pensi a cosa succederebbe se un ragazzino rimanesse ucciso o gravemente ferito... Lasciarli fare (gli universitari, ndr). Ritirare le forze di Polizia dalle strade e dalle Università, infiltrare il movimento con agenti provocatori pronti a tutto, e lasciare che per una decina di giorni i manifestanti devastino i negozi, diano fuoco alle macchine e mettano a ferro e fuoco le città. Dopo di che, forti del consenso popolare, il suono delle sirene delle ambulanze dovrà sovrastare quello delle auto di Polizia e Carabinieri. Nel senso che le forze dell’ordine non dovrebbero avere pietà e mandarli tutti in ospedale. Non arrestarli, che tanto poi i magistrati li rimetterebbero subito in libertà, ma picchiarli e picchiare anche quei docenti che li fomentano. Soprattutto i docenti. Non dico quelli anziani, certo, ma le maestre ragazzine sì... questa è la ricetta democratica: spegnere la fiamma prima che divampi l’incendio”.


 
Come lui ha fatto con Aldo Moro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Oggi si può giurare che sia attendibile? Che ragioni lucidamente? Che non ami un pò troppo "colorare" quelle vicende per far quello che sa ma è meglio che non dica? Che le ricordi giuste?


 Io c'ero e ricordo bene e non ho ancora l'arteriosclerosi..


----------



## Mari' (29 Ottobre 2008)

Purtroppo la storia si ripete ... Roma, la testimonianza diretta di Curzio Maltese

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqVr1l9fOdA


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> cossiga conosce veramente parecchie verità scomode e quello che lo rende insopportabile è l'atteggiamento furbino del sotutto manonvelodico, se volessi potrei ma non voglio, forse chissà....
> a parte il fatto che mi pare partito per la tangente con quella logorrea irrefrenabile a prescindere anche su pettegolezzi futili.
> ma da uno che annulla un matrimonio durato una vita dal quale sono nati dei figli dichiarandolo un errore cosa ci si può aspettare.(e da quelli che glielo hanno annullato ....)












































  gesu'...ma è vergognoso!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Novembre 2008)

*Politica*




_In una lettera aperta inviato al capo della polizia _
*Cossiga a Manganelli: ''Lasciare che gli studenti facciano danni, poi una dura repressione''*


Il presidente emerito della Repubblica torna a ribadire i suoi 'consigli' per fronteggiare le manifestazioni degli studenti: ''Con una situazione che si aggravasse, magari con l'uccisione di qualche agente, farei intervenire massicciamente e pesantemente le forze dell'ordine'' 


Roma, 8 nov. - (Adnkronos/Ign) - ''Un'*efficace politica dell'ordine pubblico deve basarsi su un vasto consenso popolare, e il consenso si forma sulla paura*, non verso le forze di polizia, ma *verso i manifestanti*''. Il presidente emerito della Repubblica *Francesco Cossiga* (_nella foto_) torna a dare 'consigli' su come fronteggiare le manifestazioni degli studenti che nelle ultime settimane hanno attraversato tutta la Penisola. 

In *una lettera aperta inviata al capo della polizia Antonio Manganelli*, l'ex ministro dell'Interno pone ancora una volta l'accento sulla necessità che sia l'opinione pubblica, stanca delle violenze, a sostenere l'uso della forza contro i manifestanti. ''Un lancio di bottiglie contro le forze di polizia, insulti rivolti a poliziotti e carabinieri, l'occupazione di stazioni ferroviarie, qualche automobile bruciata - scrive Cossiga - non è cosa poi tanto grave''. Ecco allora la strategia da seguire. ''Il mio consiglio è che in attesa di tempi peggiori, che certamente verranno, Lei - continua il senatore a vita - disponga che al minimo cenno di violenze di questo tipo, *le forze di polizia si ritirino, in modo che qualche commerciante, qualche proprietario di automobili, e anche qualche passante, meglio se donna, vecchio o bambino, siano danneggiati*''. Per Cossiga sarebbe ancora meglio se a fare le spese delle proteste fosse ''la sede dell'arcivescovo di Milano, qualche sede della Caritas o di Pax Christi'', in modo tale che ''cresca nella gente comune la paura dei manifestanti e con la paura l'odio verso di essi e i loro mandanti, o chi da qualche loft o da qualche redazione, ad esempio quella de L'Unità, li sorregge''. 

Niente *cariche di allegerimento *dunque o sfollagente per reagire alle aggressioni degli studenti. Per l'ex presidente della Repubblica, almeno per il momento, sarebbe ''*un grande errore strategico*''. ''Aspetterei ancora un po' - prosegue nella lettera - adottando straordinarie misure di protezione nei confronti delle sedi di organizzazioni di sinistra. E *solo dopo che la situazione si aggravasse e colonne di studenti *con militanti dei centri sociali, al canto di 'Bella ciao', devastassero strade, negozi, infrastrutture pubbliche e *aggredissero forze di polizia in tenuta ordinaria *e non antisommossa *e ferissero qualcuno di loro, anche uccidendolo, farei intervenire massicciamente e pesantemente le forze dell'ordine *contro i manifestanti, ma senza arrestare nessuno''. E non solo. ''Il comunicato del Viminale - conclude - dovrebbe dire che si è intervenuto contro manifestazioni violente del Blocco Studentesco, di Casa Pound e di altri manifestanti di estrema destra, compresi gruppi di naziskin che manifestavano al grido di 'Hitler! Hitler!'. Questo il mio consiglio''.
http://www.adnkronos.com/IGN/Politica/?id=3.0.2686393283

*Ma Cossiga aveva anche detto nel 2006 a proposito di calciopoli:*

COSSIGA, LA GIUSTIZIA SPORTIVA E’ UNA BUFFONATA LETTERA A CARRARO, DELLA VALLE E LOTITO, “NON PREOCCUPATEVI”
(ANSA) - ROMA, 6 LUG - “Caro Franco, caro Diego, caro Claudio, non dovete preoccuparvi: la giustizia sportiva è una buffonata”. E’ quanto scrive a Franco Carraro, Diego Della Valle e Claudio Lotito il presidente emerito della Repubblica Francesco Cossiga in una lettera aperta. “Vi ho visti tutti infervorati - scrive il senatore a vita - a difendervi di fronte a questa ridicola pseudo-corte federale di giustizia sportiva dalle accuse di un certo esagitato signor Palazzi che crede forse di essere sul serio un magistrato. Ma non dovete preoccuparvi: la giustizia sportiva e’ una buffonata e io presenterò un disegno di legge in Senato perché essa venga statalizzata attribuendone la competenza a sezioni speciali dei giudici amministrativi. Per il resto, se date retta a me li mandate tutti a fare in c… Con amicizia. Francesco Cossiga”. (ANSA)
http://news.lazio.net/2006/07/06/cossiga-lettera-aperta-a-carraro-della-valle-e-lotito-ansa/

*Per cui il dubbio che voglia provocare ancora una volta e smontare strategie della tensione resta.*
*Ma ...è stato Ministro dell'Interno e non è stato un periodo in cui non sono successe cose strane... *


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2008)

E' una faccia di Cossiga che non conosco. Bene saperlo.


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*capita...*

A volte il buonsenso va a farsi una passeggiata.
Però devo dire che mi é piaciuta la risposta che ha dato alla Bruni che ha detto di essere lieta di essere diventata francese, visto il premier che abbiamo in Italia  ... le ha risposto che parimenti noi siamo lieti che sia diventata francese, ce la siamo tolta di torno con grande eleganza
Brujas


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A volte il buonsenso va a farsi una passeggiata.
> Però devo dire che mi é piaciuta la risposta che ha dato alla Bruni che ha detto di essere lieta di essere diventata francese, visto il premier che abbiamo in Italia  ... le ha risposto che parimenti noi siamo lieti che sia diventata francese, ce la siamo tolta di torno con grande eleganza
> Brujas



Bruja ho qui il testo:

*COSSIGA* 
"Anche noi italiani - ha subito risposto il senatore a vita Francesco Cossiga - siamo ben lieti che Carla Bruni non sia più italiana, anzi siamo addirittura felici! Ma chissà che un giorno Carla Brunì non sia costretta dalla sua burrascosa vita a richiedere la cittadinanza italiana".


----------



## Iris (11 Novembre 2008)

E' proprio vero che gli uomini sono come il vino: solo i migliori invecchiano bene, altrimenti vanno in aceto.
Come diceva mio nonno...

Peccato, perchè la vecchiaia è la più grande occasione di un uomo per diffondere buon senso.
Ma alcuni vecchi di oggi, che non vogliono invecchiare, che si trapiantano i capelli, assumono viagra, divorziano a ottanta anni, fanno rimpiangere i bei tempi andati.


----------



## Bruja (11 Novembre 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> E' proprio vero che gli uomini sono come il vino: solo i migliori invecchiano bene, altrimenti vanno in aceto.
> Come diceva mio nonno...
> 
> Peccato, perchè la vecchiaia è la più grande occasione di un uomo per diffondere buon senso.
> Ma alcuni vecchi di oggi, che non vogliono invecchiare, che si trapiantano i capelli, assumono viagra, divorziano a ottanta anni, fanno rimpiangere i bei tempi andati.


Come hai ben detto, solo se nella vecchiatia si vede l'opportunità di combinare saggezza ed esperienza la si rende produttiva e gradevole, ma la nostra attuale tendenza esistenziale é di penalizzare tutto ciò che non é giovane o giovanilistico... fino a rasentare il patetico.
Che occasioni perse, volere la gioventù quando la fisiologia non aiuta e quindi prenderne solo i difetti!!!
Bruja


----------

